# Post for my 7 year old



## rccrazybill (Apr 26, 2008)

This is a Turtle my 7 year old son Sean and I made for the Boy Scouts Turtle race. I promised him I would post it where I put the pictures of my pens.[]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Apr 26, 2008)

Awesone turtle there Bill, How did he place in the race? It seems like that turtle has one heck of a smile!


----------



## karlkuehn (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow, that thing looks FAST! 

"Luuuukkke...I am your tortoise...." heh


----------



## rccrazybill (Apr 26, 2008)

The race is next Sunday so hopefully he's as fast as he looks!! At least he has a winners smile


----------



## oldcaptainrusty (Apr 27, 2008)

Great looking racing turtle. Good luck next Sunday!


----------



## DocStram (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Sean ..... your turtle is way cool!!


----------



## Ligget (Apr 27, 2008)

Great work Sean![]


----------



## Splinter (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice work - good to see people spending time with the kids in the wood shop. Better than kids glued to a video game.


----------



## winpooh498 (Jun 15, 2008)

That's the best lookin turtle I've seen in a long time! Good luck in the race!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 15, 2008)

May the Force be with him, Sean!   
Great looking turtle!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 15, 2008)

Good looking turtle, Sean. Good luck in the race.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 16, 2008)

Go Turtle go


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 16, 2008)

Well its been over a month is the turtle still going strong


----------



## HawksFeather (Jun 18, 2008)

Sean,

There are turtles, then there are better turtles, and then above all of them is the one you made.  Good luck in the race.

Jerry


----------



## rccrazybill (Jun 20, 2008)

I posted this back in April , wonder why it popped back up again? Thanks for the comments . He was proud , he came in 3 over all and 1st in his den. He probably would have won except he was pissed he had to sit on the cold ground for a long time.


----------

